# I pay £150.50 just for this....



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 16, 2018)

Browsing the forum whilst waiting for countryfile. 
Honestly the only programme I watch on bbc.
Tell a lie rugby league semi-finals and challenge cup final once a year. 
Do you get your tv licence cost, money’s worth?


----------



## eggyg (Sep 16, 2018)

I think the BBC has the best dramas on. At the moment we have The Bodyguard, Press, Black Earth Rising and Killing Eve. All excellent productions and no adverts! And of course we have that old perennial favourite Strictly Come Dancing ( just don’t mention it to @mikeyB ). I prefer the BBC news programmes and the weather seems to be better on the BBC! I am quite happy to pay. I pay by DD on a rolling monthly payment and honestly never think about it, it’s just in my budget. I don’t have Sky or Netflix or such like. I am quite happy with the hundred and odd channels I do have. Even though I probably only watch a dozen or so.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 16, 2018)

Yup. Bodyguard, Killing Eve,  just about everything on BBC4, countryfile ( as you say). Super Bowl with no ads, Have I Got News For You, QI, Newsnight... there’s lots. Even Strictly, though I never watch it.

Of course I do have Sky, Amazon Prime, and Netflix. As eggy says, it’s all within budget. Without Netflix, there’s no Stranger Things, without Amazon there’s no Outlander.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks  Eggyg & Mikey. Looks like I lost that argument before I even started. My intention was to have a choice to pay to watch as with sky. If you want to watch sky sports you pay extra. Get your point there are lots of dramas lots of viewers like. I forgot about bbc4 I do watch documentaries late at night when I seem to be awake. ( put my foot in own argument there). 
Hold my hands up. I lost that debate...lol...


----------



## Mark T (Sep 16, 2018)

TV what's that?  Oh it's that box that my wife and child look at!  Although they rarely watch the BBC (the TV license doesn't just go towards BBC of course)...


----------



## pav (Sep 17, 2018)

Just another discreet tax, moved to my new place and notified them that I had moved, within days had the usual threatening letter that I did not have a TV at the old place and if you don't respond to the letter further action will follow. They are more than welcome to visit (though they will be wasting money) as there are no TV's in the place.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2018)

Ours will be due for renewal at the end of the month.

I watch Match of the Day, NFL Weekly (both of which are only on part of the year), Blue Planet type documentaries, the News, some of the music stuff on BBC4, the annual events (Remembrance, Last Night of the Proms, New Year Vienna concert), some golf highlights and the darts and snooker.

I watch lots of stuff on Dave, Yesterday, Pick, and some of the high numbered channels.

The family watch Strictly and Eastenders.

But, there is some utter junk on BBC (Mrs Brown, Still Game, Sportscene, or Hogmanay programmes) but I guess that some of the money goes to Radio 2 which I listen to every day.

I really think that there should be some programme sponsoring - not advertising though.


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 17, 2018)

*Mine is very good value, I get a free license. *


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Ours will be due for renewal at the end of the month.
> 
> I watch Match of the Day, NFL Weekly (both of which are only on part of the year), Blue Planet type documentaries, the News, some of the music stuff on BBC4, the annual events (Remembrance, Last Night of the Proms, New Year Vienna concert), some golf highlights and the darts and snooker.
> 
> ...


Still Game is genius. One of the funniest shows on TV, but you have to know the people of the rougher side of Glasgow to fully appreciate it. A spell in the Queen Elizabeth with the smokers/vapers outside the doors, and the banter would fix that.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Thanks  Eggyg & Mikey. Looks like I lost that argument before I even started. My intention was to have a choice to pay to watch as with sky. If you want to watch sky sports you pay extra. Get your point there are lots of dramas lots of viewers like. I forgot about bbc4 I do watch documentaries late at night when I seem to be awake. ( put my foot in own argument there).
> Hold my hands up. I lost that debate...lol...


Well, I looked up (legitimate!) ways to watch Formula 1 live in 2019 and it would cost over £150 just for that!  (A Now TV day pass for each race day). I've never minded paying the license fee, although I wish the BBC wasn't quite so obsessed with some things like East Enders. Lots of good stuff, as mentioned, on BBC4, and I even liked some of the BBC3 stuff before they moved it online. I also think some of the money paid to their 'stars' is disprportionate e.g. Tess Daly, who could be replaced by a thousand other Yorkshire women for much less cash, like C4 did with Carol Vorderman/Rachel Riley   Put the money saved towards the F1 rights!


----------



## Carolg (Sep 17, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Thanks  Eggyg & Mikey. Looks like I lost that argument before I even started. My intention was to have a choice to pay to watch as with sky. If you want to watch sky sports you pay extra. Get your point there are lots of dramas lots of viewers like. I forgot about bbc4 I do watch documentaries late at night when I seem to be awake. ( put my foot in own argument there).
> Hold my hands up. I lost that debate...lol...


I sleep through lots of the programs so maybe should get a refund


----------



## stephknits (Sep 17, 2018)

I listen to a lot of radio - 6, 4, and 2.  I enjoy their dramas and lots of the documentaries.  I am very happy to pay my licence fee and consider it excellent value for money.  I used to live abroad and lots of people really envied us having the BBC.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Well, I looked up (legitimate!) ways to watch Formula 1 live in 2019 and it would cost over £150 just for that!  (A Now TV day pass for each race day). I've never minded paying the license fee, although I wish the BBC wasn't quite so obsessed with some things like East Enders. Lots of good stuff, as mentioned, on BBC4, and I even liked some of the BBC3 stuff before they moved it online. I also think some of the money paid to their 'stars' is disprportionate e.g. Tess Daly, who could be replaced by a thousand other Yorkshire women for much less cash, like C4 did with Carol Vorderman/Rachel Riley   Put the money saved towards the F1 rights!



I'm all for replacing Tess Daly (and Zoe Ball) with someone who can actually speak the Queen's English.

Last week, she couldn't seem to make up her mind between Twenty Eighteen and Two Thousand and Eighteen, and she kept changing from one to the other. Make up your mind!!

And, lots of Newsreaders seem to think that there is a "G" in Brexit!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Well, I looked up (legitimate!) ways to watch Formula 1 live in 2019 and it would cost over £150 just for that!  (A Now TV day pass for each race day). I've never minded paying the license fee, although I wish the BBC wasn't quite so obsessed with some things like East Enders. Lots of good stuff, as mentioned, on BBC4, and I even liked some of the BBC3 stuff before they moved it online. I also think some of the money paid to their 'stars' is disprportionate e.g. Tess Daly, who could be replaced by a thousand other Yorkshire women for much less cash, like C4 did with Carol Vorderman/Rachel Riley   Put the money saved towards the F1 rights!


NOW TV is wholly owned by Sky, just for info


----------



## Ingressus (Sep 18, 2018)

I would privatize it, if everyone else can make money in their own right why carnt the BBC just a gravy train x


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I'm all for replacing Tess Daly (and Zoe Ball) with someone who can actually speak the Queen's English.
> 
> Last week, she couldn't seem to make up her mind between Twenty Eighteen and Two Thousand and Eighteen, and she kept changing from one to the other. Make up your mind!!
> 
> And, lots of Newsreaders seem to think that there is a "G" in Brexit!


Queen’s English? Is that spoken as in Eton, or with a Harrow drawl? Nobody speaks the Queens English as a native voice anywhere in the UK. 

And North of the Wash, there is a G in Brexit as spoken. As there is in exit. 

Would you like newsreaders in evening attire like the good old days?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> NOW TV is wholly owned by Sky, just for info


Yup, doesn't surprise me


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2018)

I am sick of adverts. Thy used to be funny. Parsnips anyone ? I could get a new pair of --- & as much soup as I liked . I turn over as soon as it appears


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Queen’s English? Is that spoken as in Eton, or with a Harrow drawl? Nobody speaks the Queens English as a native voice anywhere in the UK.
> 
> And North of the Wash, there is a G in Brexit as spoken. As there is in exit.
> 
> Would you like newsreaders in evening attire like the good old days?



Ok Mikey, that was probably the wrong term to use. Proper English (as spoken without a "heavy" accent). One presenter I simply can't abide is Paddy McGuinness, He apparently comes from the same place as Peter Kay and yet I like him. I wonder if Paddy actually puts it on a bit when he's speaking? Aside from the fact that the actual programme is utter tripe.

Is there also a "z" in December? Or an "i" in maybe?

A lot of newsreaders also drop the "h" in "wisky", "weels", "wales" (the animals), etc, and that is annoying too.

Ha-Ha. Bring back John Snagge!! Or Bob Danvers-Walker!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Ok Mikey, that was probably the wrong term to use. Proper English (as spoken without a "heavy" accent). One presenter I simply can't abide is Paddy McGuinness, He apparently comes from the same place as Peter Kay and yet I like him. I wonder if Paddy actually puts it on a bit when he's speaking? Aside from the fact that the actual programme is utter tripe.
> 
> Is there also a "z" in December? Or an "i" in maybe?
> 
> ...


The one that really bugs me is the F1 commentator Ben Edwards when he says Ba(cough!)rain instead of Bahrain i.e with a 'ch' sound as in 'loch'  I daresay that's how the Bahrainians pronounce it, but it's not the English pronunciation. First World problems   

I doubt Paddy McGuiness is putting it on, the Bolton accent is very strong and distinctive and I've never met anyone from there who isn't instantly placeable from their accent however much they try to hide it  Accents fascinate me, they are a form of music


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 19, 2018)

I live in Blegburn not far from Bowten accents are great
   Carol


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 19, 2018)

I think the licence money is good value.  Fantastic dramas in my view - Bodyguard, Black Earth Rising, Trust, not to mention the others that have been on this year.  Love the sport too.

I pay for TV too, not sure why as most of the hundreds of channels are nothing but rubbish half the time.  That is my choice though so cannot really complain as I could cancel it.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 19, 2018)

The other thing I would add is, the BBC has the best children's programming and the lack of toy adverts is worth gold when you have children of a certain age.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> I live in Blegburn not far from Bowten accents are great
> Carol


I live a hop and a skip from you then. In my youth I could spot the difference between Accrington, Burnley, Chorley and Blackburn accents. I’ve always thought a Burnley accent meant you were intellectually hampered. Well, thick.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 20, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I live a hop and a skip from you then. In my youth I could spot the difference between Accrington, Burnley, Chorley and Blackburn accents. I’ve always thought a Burnley accent meant you were intellectually hampered. Well, thick.


I was born in Burnley !! I now am actually in The Ribble Valley !! (Does that make me posh ??)
  Carol


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m in the Ribble Valley too. Yes, you must be posh


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh my god. I forgot about that great tv drama Juliet bravo 1980. That was filmed around bacup. 
Someone just mentioned strictly my other half watches that. I’m failing sadly in moaning about tv licence fee. Oh non of the I’m 32 and never smoked. That’s £6.74 a month. Lifetime payback guarantee adverts.


----------

